# So Hey All You Ute Fans!



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm just curious how many of you will be cheering for or hoping that the cougs beat OU this year to start off the season, keeping the conference right where the Utes left off after schooling the Tide last year? I was rooting for the Utes big time against the Tide because of what it could have done and in fact ended up doing for our conference. Just curious if most Ute fans are looking at it that way as well or if you all still are hoping that my cougs get killed, embarrassed (or however you spell that word), and run off the field. Obviously if by some miracle the cougs end up beating the Sooners then words could not describe what that would do for our conference, however, I think if my cougs can keep it tight and give OU all they can handle and loose a close one then it will still be good for the conference. The main thing that scares me as a Y fan is if my cougs get their you know whats handed to them, it will be a huge set back for the conference and our team. As a die hard BYU fan, it's time for the cougs and Bronco to put up or shut up as far as I'm concerned. I'm sick of all the talk to be quite honest with you and am ready to see action and good results on the field in regards to BYU really having taken that next step of getting back to a National Power as Bronco has been recently quoted as saying! I'm sure there are some of my fellow cougar fans who are happy with the way things are and have no expectations of beating the Sooners and least of all making a strong showing in the game but I must say this again. If we want the respect and the right to bitch about being in a non BCS conference then we have to proove it when we play the sooners. I want to see if Bronco can get his team prepared properly and truly ready for a big time game like Kyle did with his Utes last year in a few different games, period end of story!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I want to see the Cougs win, it would be awesome for the state and for the conference, but there is a bad side to the win, a very bad side. That is having to here Coug fan brag, I would rather get a root canal at the same time as I am getting a rectal exam than hear it for years to come. :shock: :mrgreen: 8) I guess I could handle it though. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

jahan said:


> I want to see the Cougs win, it would be awesome for the state and for the conference, but there is a bad side to the win, a very bad side. That is having to here Coug fan brag, I would rather get a root canal at the same time as I am getting a rectal exam than hear it for years to come. :shock: :mrgreen: 8) I guess I could handle it though. :wink: :mrgreen:


I will be cheering for them, unfortunately I think I will only watch about a quarter of football because I think it will be over by then. I hope I am wrong and it is a game throughout though. GO MWC!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im a little torn on what I want. If the Cougs win , I think it will definately help pave the way for some respect for the MWC & hopefully gives a team in our conference the actual chance to be the #1 team in the nation, but at the same time I kinda hope Oklahoma takes care of them early to shut the coug fans down for the season :lol: . Nothing worse than a Coug fan when their team is on a winning streak!!! :lol: 

Does the team have any catchy motto's yet for the upcoming season?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Does the team have any catchy motto's yet for the upcoming season?


Would this fit on a shirt? "We don't care if we lose a few as long as we hammer the Utes!"


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> Obviously if by some miracle the cougs end up beating the Sooners


Yeah, short of a miracle that win isn't going to come. I honestly believe it will take a miracle for the Y to keep it close. As for the conference, the Y playing this game has the potential to do more harm than good.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously if by some miracle the cougs end up beating the Sooners
> ...


Why do you think that? I see it as both good and bad. If they get their butt handed to them it will look bad and BCS conferences will say that is why the MWC doesn't get an automatic bid. But at the same time they are going to be playing a top 5 team and I don't see how that can hurt.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

jahan said:


> Why do you think that? I see it as both good and bad. If they get their butt handed to them it will look bad and BCS conferences will say that is why the MWC doesn't get an automatic bid. But at the same time they are going to be playing a top 5 team and I don't see how that can hurt.


They are either going to loose or loose big, when they do that its just going to be more ammo for those who think the MW can't compete, and they would be right in saying that. Historicaly theres only two teams that have decent programs, a third competitive team was just added, but for the most part the rest of the teams are perennial cellar dwellers.

Even if the Y does win, they will soon be written off for playing a weak in conference schedule. With the exception of the U and TCU that would be a valid argument.

BYU needs to play big name teams if they want to be one, but in this case I think it was a bad decision because their chances of winning are nearly non existent.

I will be there and will be cheering against OU


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

jahan said:


> I want to see the Cougs win, it would be awesome for the state and for the conference, but there is a bad side to the win, a very bad side. That is having to here Coug fan brag, I would rather get a root canal at the same time as I am getting a rectal exam than hear it for years to come. :shock: :mrgreen: 8) I guess I could handle it though. :wink: :mrgreen:


Ha Ha Ha!! that's exactly what I said about the Utes last year. I was really excited for them when they won but REALLY dreaded hearing it from my Ute fan friends.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

My two favorite teams are the UTES and anyone playing BYU, but for that one game I may have to pray for BYU to win along with their other two fans. :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Really the conference needs byu to play well in this game. I really think team overall speed is going to kill them once again. BYU could shock the world, and that would be great and not so great for us Utah fans, but for the conference it needs to be under 14 points. I really think though it will be over 21 in this one. If I was a betting man I would put money on over 21. I really think the bigger game for the conference and BYU is FSU, if BYU loses that game that kills our conference credibility. You guys don't know how important that game is. FSU is probably the best ACC team this year, but one of our arguments is we have been better than the ACC conference as a whole, so we need one of our best teams to win that game. I am telling you Y fans if you lose that game your season will spiral out of control.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> Really the conference needs byu to play well in this game. I really think team overall speed is going to kill them once again. BYU could shock the world, and that would be great and not so great for us Utah fans, but for the conference it needs to be under 14 points. I really think though it will be over 21 in this one. If I was a betting man I would put money on over 21. I really think the bigger game for the conference and BYU is FSU, if BYU loses that game that kills our conference credibility. You guys don't know how important that game is. *FSU is probably the best ACC team this year, but one of our arguments is we have been better than the ACC conference as a whole, so we need one of our best teams to win that game.* I am telling you Y fans if you lose that game your season will spiral out of control.


Should have put TCU in that slot.... they would have the best shot at actually getting it done, especially this year.  Actually, I think thats one game the Y might sneak out of with a win..... who knows, sure would be fun to go watch FSU though. Hopefully the Y O-line is on their game, or there will be quarterback sized divots all over the field. ****, I'd love to see that game. :lol:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Should have put TCU in that slot.... they would have the best shot at actually getting it done, especially this year.  Actually, I think thats one game the Y might sneak out of with a win..... who knows, sure would be fun to go watch FSU though. Hopefully the Y O-line is on their game, or there will be quarterback sized divots all over the field. ****, I'd love to see that game. :lol:


If you really want to see the game the single game tickest for LES are on sale right now. I think there are only endzone tickets left but you can try this site http://ev9.evenue.net/cgi-bin/ncomm...S&linkID=byu&shopperContext=&caller=&appCode=


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

TCU will find a way to screw up there season like they always do. I hate TCU, they have been ranked the top team or second team in the MWC and have not done nothing since they came into the league. I am sick of them, and I hate there coach. Pretty classless how he handled the loss to Utah last year. Witt or Bronco would have never acted like he did. I would cheer for BYU long before I ever think about TCU. From what I have seen they are classless!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

If I didn't have to hear all the fans brag I would admit openly I am cheering for the Y to win, mostly because I think all these BCS teams are overrated and because I want to see two teams from Utah be successful. The only thing I hate more than obnoxious Y fans is sitting on this **** computer typing at work while the bow hunt is going on!! See you guys on the mountain tommorrow!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> *If I didn't have to hear all the fans brag I would admit openly I am cheering for the Y to win,* mostly because I think all these BCS teams are overrated and because I want to see two teams from Utah be successful. The only thing I hate more than obnoxious Y fans is sitting on this **** computer typing at work while the bow hunt is going on!! See you guys on the mountain tommorrow!


Well I guess this means you will fit in well with us obnoxious Y fans! :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> quakeycrazy said:
> 
> 
> > *If I didn't have to hear all the fans brag I would admit openly I am cheering for the Y to win,* mostly because I think all these BCS teams are overrated and because I want to see two teams from Utah be successful. The only thing I hate more than obnoxious Y fans is sitting on this **** computer typing at work while the bow hunt is going on!! See you guys on the mountain tommorrow!
> ...


You said it. *(u)* -_O- :wink:


----------

